# Steamer



## houstongrits (Jan 31, 2007)

I have been reading with interest the posts regarding use of a steamer for muscadines and scuppernongs. I would like to know the process that you use, exactly. I have a few gallon bags of scuppernongs that are frozen that I wish to extract the juice. Do you steam them then crush them further to extract more pulp? Do you then put the hulls and remains in the pulp bag? I have been steaming mine, in a sort of way, but fear that I have been "cooking" them because I am having difficulty in having the finished wine to clear. I read that if you over cook the grape that it may have difficulty clearing (despite my efforts of adding finings). Please ... someone walk me thru the steps of steaming and using the scuppernongs. Thank you. (o ... first time on the forum, hope you guys are out there!)


----------



## Waldo (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome houstongrits..I am assuming you are using a true steamer and not just boiling them. If you are using a true steamer such as the one I am using ( http://www-podunk.com/10litmehstea.html) then there is no need for any further pressing of the pulp. This baby sucks all the juice out of the fruits. I do recommend adding sugar to the fruit during the steaming as it helps break down the fruit thereby extracting more juice. Whether you use the pulp in making your wine is a personal preference but not totally necessary.


----------



## jsmahoney (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcom houstongrits! You came to the right place for information, there is a lot of friends here to help you. Opps I don't have any idea though on your question.


----------



## houstongrits (Feb 1, 2007)

Okay, Great ! No ... not currently using a steamer and having a heck of a time with the "juicing" of the muscadines and scuppernong. Have frozen them so they do juice easier than when fresh. We have been heating them thru - not cooking and then basically mashing them mortar and pestle style. We then put the pulp in a bag and start the process. I think I will get this steamer. I cannot imagine that the steamer alone "sucks" the juice out of these grapes without the need to further mash or squeeze. It sounds too good to be true!




So how long would it take to steam 30 pounds of the fruit? Thank you for your help. I have been reading your posts all over the forum. This is a wonderful place for reference and learning material.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 1, 2007)

Houston:


I pressed my first batch and I know what you mean by being hard to do. We added about 5 # at a time Squeezed with the press, then let off and mashed with my hand, squeezed with the press again, then by hand. Did this about 40 to fifty times per load (maximum of about 10 to 12 #). So far, what I see, I prefer hat method over steaming. But I have about 45 # or so more Muscadines to do, so Im going to steam a small amount, and press a small amount and see what juice is better.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 1, 2007)

OK Houston.......Here is an offer you may not be able to refuse




Seriously, and this offer would hold for any member wishing to try a steamer before investing in one. You pm me your shipping address, I will ship you mine to try it out and when you return it......(You will return it won't you) you just reimburse me for whatever the shipping cost was to grt mine to you.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 1, 2007)

Waldo said:


> OK Houston.......Here is an offer you may not be able to refuse
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW..............


You the man Waldo............






If it works for you, I'll loan mine out as well, Same Deal!


----------



## JohnnyK68 (Feb 1, 2007)

Waldo, do use that steamer for all your fruit wines that you make? Also does it hold enough fruit to make 3 gal batches of wine such as plum, peach and bluberry? I really want to buy one of these.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 1, 2007)

I use my juicer on everything...strawberies, raspberries, blueberries, blackberries, sandcherries, chokecherries, wild plums, crabapples, apples....and more....I make wine out of any fruit that I can grow, pick in the wild or beg from the neighbors...The steamer works great on all I have tired.

Never tried peaches, but they are listed in the manual...


----------



## JohnnyK68 (Feb 1, 2007)

Great. I am going to look for a good sized steamer tomorrow. I have to take the wife shopping all day, now I wont mind going as much.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 1, 2007)

You might have better luck buying it OnLine than in a store...try eBay...steam juicer..


----------



## Bert (Feb 1, 2007)

I picked one up a few weeks ago...juiced some rhubarb last weekend...I thought it was very nice to use and easy to clean up....The wine looks great so far...For the home winemaker I think it is a good tool to have for friuts and what-not..


----------



## JohnnyK68 (Feb 1, 2007)

Is that aluminum steamer on ebay for 49 bucks any good?


----------



## Bert (Feb 1, 2007)

I think I would go with stainless....some of the fruits maybe high in acid and not a good mixes with aluminum...I found a stainless one.


----------



## houstongrits (Feb 2, 2007)

Waldo said:


> OK Houston.......Here is an offer you may not be able to refuse
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really a great offer Waldo, but the cost of the steamer is not that much so I think that I will get it anyway. My mother and I can and make preserves, jellies, tomato juice, etc. I also am making blackberry wine from home grown plants that my dad is growing so you see I do have a great use for one. 


Let me ask you this since you seem to be the all knowing one on all things wine ... I have a champion juicer - would that pulverize the pulp and (bitter) seeds so much that it would render the juice unuseful? You can look up the Champion juicer online and see what it does. Wonderful juicer - but it is not a press juicer like the Norwalk juicer, which I had once upon a time but no longer do (DARN!).


Went to the local brew shop yesterday and bought about $200 in supplies. This is getting as expensive as my quilting hobby! Hopefully all this will be tasty enough that I can sit and drink and quilt and be happy!
Thanks again for the offer - but I can justify buying this unit ... talked myself into it!


Oh, I have squeezed these grapes with my hands too. Discovered that latex gloving is necessary as the acid eats at my hands and feels like I have the "itch". 


My mom isoriginally from Russell AR ... close to Bald Knob, know it? We have a family farm there still but love TX and would never consider a move back.


----------



## Harry (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Houstongrits
Welcome to the best wine forum on the net and welcome to Texas


Harry


----------



## Waldo (Feb 3, 2007)

houston, it looks like the champion juicer would work ok for certain types of fruits but I would not use it for fruits such as Blackberries, Muscadines etc where you would be pulverizing the seeds. 
You need to let me know where that abandoned farm is at Russellville and I will get some black currant, elderberry, muscadine, blackberry and blueberries planted up there



I am only about 80 miles from there.


----------



## houstongrits (Feb 3, 2007)

Waldo said:


> houston, it looks like the champion juicer would work ok for certain types of fruits but I would not use it for fruits such as Blackberries, Muscadines etc where you would be pulverizing the seeds.
> You need to let me know where that abandoned farm is at Russellville and I will get some black currant, elderberry, muscadine, blackberry and blueberries planted up there
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Waldo- only wish it was in Russellville. Note, I said RUSSELL. Little podunk place outside another podunk place of Bald Knob.
And I have been away from there for 36 years. We go back every couple of years for a town/family reunion. My mother's family name is Roetzel. Good german stock! 
Anyways - racked my blackberry wine yesterday into bottles. It is clear and beautiful. Needs to age awhile as it is very warm to the belly. My elderberry is looking good too, but my scuppernong wontclear and looks like mud. I think it may circle the drain if it doesn't clear in a few weeks. I have tried Betonite, finings and lastly more pectic enzymes. I waited a week to 10 days between each one. I am sick of this batch. Before I attempt another batch I am definately buying that steamer. Thanks for all the greetings! Oh btw ... long term Texan here - since 82.


----------



## Bert (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome houstongrits to a great forum....Your wine that you are having a problem clearing...have you thought of using some super-kleer...I have used it with good results and others on the forum have said the same....just an idea....Really hate to see you dump a good wine while there is still hope for it..


----------



## houstongrits (Feb 6, 2007)

Bert said:


> Welcome houstongrits to a great forum....Your wine that you are having a problem clearing...have you thought of using some super-kleer...I have used it with good results and others on the forum have said the same....just an idea....Really hate to see you dump a good wine while there is still hope for it..


Hi, yes I did ... it is a two part system. Tried that first. Then betonite then finings then pectic enzymes. I think that it got too much air and that it has oxidyzed. I have just left it alone in a carboy and it looks like it is getting a little more clear. Think I will just leave the cover on it and stick it in a corner and forget about it for a few months then check it. If it looks the same ... I'm not gonna drink it!




Siphoned off some muscadine wine that is perking along really well yesterday. Man does it look good! I think it will be my best batch of muscadine yet.
Peaches are on sale this week so gonna try my hand at that. Anyone with any tips on Peach wine?
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 9, 2007)

We've racked the second wines made from the steam juicer and really, the only sediment in the bottom was the yeasty beasties! It looks great so far.So much easier for clean up than working with the bag and pulp. Maybe some day Bert will let me use it!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 9, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> We've racked the second wines made from the steam juicer and really, the only sediment in the bottom was the yeasty beasties!  It looks great so far. So much easier for clean up than working with the bag and pulp.  Maybe some day Bert will let me use it!



Glad your wine is going good...Is there as much flavor, or is it too early to tell?


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 10, 2007)

The flavor is spectacular! I've been wowed!



I am thoroughly sold on this tool. It is so much easier to handle than the bag with fruit in it.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 10, 2007)

Come on PWP......STAND UP AND TESTIFY !!!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 10, 2007)

What fruits did you use?????...just curious...





Always looking for new fruits to try.


----------



## Bert (Feb 10, 2007)

Both times were just rhubarb...did a rhubarb wine with some grape concentrate and did a Apple juice [store bought] and rhubarb...with grape concentrate..[see what you started NW] ... the Apple-Rhubarb at first racking tasted great...Looking forward to that one.....Have some grapes and more rhubarb to do, just need to come up with some recipes..


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 10, 2007)

I would think rhubarb and strawberries, like the pie.


I haven't read through te book that came with mine yet, butmore than likelyyou wouldsteam the 2 fruits seperately, but if you were doing a gallon batch, could you steam the 2 fruits together at one time, would there be a difference in taste? Better or worse I wonder?


----------



## Bert (Feb 10, 2007)

You are going to mix the juice sooner or later...I do not think putting them togather would matter...Unless you wanted to measure the amount of juice of each, to make changes next time you made this wine.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 10, 2007)

When I made breakfast juice I would do the Rhubarb/Apple, then I did a Rhubarb, Raspberry and Apple, then an Apple/Raspberry...just what ever I had on hand...it was all good as drinking juice...now I make wine with it....but I do it separate and mix the juices at fermenting time....think you could do it either way...What ever turns your crank!!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2007)

Was this Rhubarb from your garden Bert or PWP?


----------



## Bert (Feb 10, 2007)

We were given it....rhubarb is usually pretty easy to come by....Most people have way more than they can use, and they will give it away if you have a use for it...


----------



## alley rat (Feb 10, 2007)

I have access to a solid acre of rhubarb, and would seriously consider
shipping it to someone that sincerely wanted it and honestly couldn't
get it. I'm pretty sure it would be an ''easy keeper'' during
transit.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 10, 2007)

I mght take you up on that alley rat. I planted a rhubarb bush a few years ago and after a full year in the ground, it died. No reason, just died, and it was doing so well. But I planted it because you can't find it here, at least I haven't yet. Is it ripe right now where you are at? I'd pay the shipping.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2007)

A small winery here inCt. makes a rhubarb wine that is so good. I have
not seen it around here for sale but I really havent been looking as of
yet. I know my parents used to grow it but do not any more. They used
to grow a lot of fruit but gave up awhile ago .Figures!


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 11, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> I mght take you up on that alley rat. I planted a rhubarb bush a few years ago and after a full year in the ground, it died. No reason, just died, and it was doing so well. But I planted it because you can't find it here, at least I haven't yet. Is it ripe right now where you are at? I'd pay the shipping.


Have to wait for late spring for rhubarb. Everything is frozen solid in the North right now.


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 11, 2007)

Waldo said:


> Come on PWP......STAND UP AND TESTIFY !!!!!


Amen! I say, Amen! We struggled, we made due! But Bert reached deep INTO his pockets for the work of the wine!


----------



## B M W (Feb 11, 2007)

PWP,
Have you ever oaked your rhubarb? I'm thinking of making a dry rhubarb and trying some oak. Just wondering if you have any tips or tricks on this.


Thanks
Melanie


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 11, 2007)

We haven't oaked any rhubarb yet, but we're heading that way. Sorry we don't have more for you to go on...


----------



## masta (Feb 11, 2007)

I haven't had rhubard since I was a kid...


----------

